# See what we can achieve....



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

Here's my journal of my journey training with Dutch Scott. I read a few bits and pieces of some journals of people being trained by Scott and decided to see what he could do for me.

A few stats on me.

6 ft. 248lbs. About 17.5% bf. Age 32.

I'm looking to increase a lot in muscular size and get ripped to maybe.....maybe one day do a show.

Really unsure about the show, its very early days too but i also like to set big goals. For now though lets see where it takes me.

In advance i'd like to thank Scott, his reply's to my initial messages were very prompt and i'm excited about seeing where this takes me.

So without further ado...welcome to my journal, any comments will be welcomed.

EDIT- it seems my body fat measures are pretty inaccurate. So ignore the above. I'm obviously fatter than I thought!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

The final bits are being sorted between Scott and I so at this moment I'm not sure of the diet I'm gonna be on nor the training I'll be doing. Can't wait to get going though......


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck fella, as ive said before i dont know Scott but he does know his onions so you cant go wrong if you follow his advice! Really impressed with his work with Rack, he is looking fantastic!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Good luck fella, as ive said before i dont know Scott but he does know his onions so you cant go wrong if you follow his advice! Really impressed with his work with Rack, he is looking fantastic!


Thanks mate. Appreciate it. Racks journal was the first I started to read that bought Scott's work to my attention. looking forward to it


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to Team Alpha bro there is fair few off us pop in mine when u can http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193656-zero-hero-working-scott.html

And oh yea Pics PLS  at that body fat and weight you are a beast my friend


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Another Alpha protege! Good luck pal


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Welcome to Team Alpha bro there is fair few off us pop in mine when u can http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193656-zero-hero-working-scott.html
> 
> And oh yea Pics PLS  at that body fat and weight you are a beast my friend


Thanks mate. Will pop in yours and keep up with how your doing. Will throw some pics up soon to. The bodyfat was done with my own Callipers. Not sure of the accuracy. Wouldn't say 'beast' by any stretch. Hoping to get some great results though.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Another Alpha protege! Good luck pal


Cheers mate. Appreciated


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Look forward to following your progress and supporting a fellow Alpha member!

Big fella already ain't ya!

Subbed.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Matt*2010 said:


> Look forward to following your progress and supporting a fellow Alpha member!
> 
> Big fella already ain't ya!
> 
> Subbed.


.

Thanks mate. Support appreciated. Will also look to support and help anyone I can in anyway. Weight seems quite big but don't look that great at the moment. Hoping to achieve some good things though pal


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

A few quick pics to see where we're starting. Hopefully end up looking much better.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you sure about the bf %?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ALPHA!

Looking thick already mate good luck with your goals, will be following


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Are you sure about the bf %?


I measure my bodyfat with Callipers. They say 17.5%. How accurate this is I have no idea. I did state that. If you tell me that doesn't seem right then I'll except that. As I say I just go by the Callipers I have.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> ALPHA!
> 
> Looking thick already mate good luck with your goals, will be following


Appreciated mate. Thanks. Send me a link to your journal so I can follow


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Plans nearly done you'll be good to go tomoz!
> 
> Exciting times great limb length and stable frame to build on
> 
> Can't see losing fat and gainin muscle simultaneously wil be hard at all!


Good stuff. Thanks Scott. Let's get some good results


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck mate will be following!

You bf seems a lot higher than 17.5% though??


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck mate will be following!
> 
> You bf seems a lot higher than 17.5% though??


Thanks mate....re the body fat people seem to be telling me that. I just measure it with some Callipers at home. Obviously not very good ones! I really wouldn't know what 17.5% or any other would look like. Must be pretty inaccurate then. What do you think it looks more like then?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

.........and another one!!!!!

Scott is gonna be one busy a$$ dude lol!

Welcome aboard mate, i'm working with the maestro myself


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!!

Welcome to Team Alpha mate


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> .........and another one!!!!!
> 
> Scott is gonna be one busy a$$ dude lol!
> 
> Welcome aboard mate, i'm working with the maestro myself


Cheers mate. Good to be on board


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> IN!!
> 
> Welcome to Team Alpha mate


Thanks mate. Appreciate it


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Right all bits finalised with Scott. Have diet and routine. Started diet yesterday and will be first day of routine today. Diets good, bit more flavours than the usual bland [email protected] that I eat. Waiting for delivery of a few supps. Training back later today. Different to what I'm used to, more volume but I'm looking forward to it. Will post how I get on....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good man if you are any thing like me the diet part you will struggle but just keep thinking about your goals and how good Scot Rack Liam and sharpy do lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Shorty29 said:


> Right all bits finalised with Scott. Have diet and routine. Started diet yesterday and will be first day of routine today. Diets good, bit more flavours than the usual bland [email protected] that I eat. Waiting for delivery of a few supps. Training back later today. Different to what I'm used to, more volume but I'm looking forward to it. Will post how I get on....


I hear you on the volume very different for me too mate, great workouts for me so far though good change up. ADAPT OR DIE


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Good man if you are any thing like me the diet part you will struggle but just keep thinking about your goals and how good Scot Rack Liam and sharpy do lol


Enjoying the diet so far mate, just eaten my evening meal and was possibly one of the nicest diners I've had in a while! I'm double focused too mate, hope things are going well with you.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

I hear you on the volume very different for me too mate, great workouts for me so far though good change up. ADAPT OR DIE


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Glad you like dinner
> 
> The reps for some r higher sum more volume but for you you'll notice the pump the next day and the fascia stretching from the blood flow!
> 
> Setting u up for stage 2!


No worries. I'll follow it to the letter.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yesterdays diet followed to the letter. Same again today so far and off to train legs in an hour. Leg workout looks brutal....got a feeling I'm gonna feel it tomorrow....I'm Game though!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck mate, I can't see your pics on my phone but we have similar stats!

Enjoy


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Subbed I'm glued to all these journals of you guys working with scott think I'll be contacting him when the time is right good look pal


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Legs done. Pretty brutal as I expected. Again I wasn't sure of how much weight to use as rep range and volume are new to me. Good work out though...I'm sensing tomorrow's gonna be painful, knees feel a bit stressed. Diet perfect again. Not gonna lie...feel pretty fcuked! .......still game though!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Good luck mate, I can't see your pics on my phone but we have similar stats!
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks mate. Think the bodyfat on my original stats was wrong, routine and diet looking good though, cheers for the support


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

majormuscle said:


> Subbed I'm glued to all these journals of you guys working with scott think I'll be contacting him when the time is right good look pal


Thanks mate, keep popping in and see how I get on, hoping to make some big progress.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

how the **** am i going to keep up to date with all these alpha threads? All the best mate, looks like you have a good frame to start with and with scott on your side can just see amazing progress.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> how the **** am i going to keep up to date with all these alpha threads? All the best mate, looks like you have a good frame to start with and with scott on your side can just see amazing progress.


Much appreciated mate. Thank you. Hoping to get some Pretty good results.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck bud


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Much appreciated mate. Thank you. Hoping to get some Pretty good results.


Just do what the master man tells you in every aspect and you will get results.


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking forward to see the progress. Good luck. Subbed.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just got up.....doms.....that's all I can say!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Goodluck bud


Appreciated mate


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Themanthatcan said:


> Looking forward to see the progress. Good luck. Subbed.


Thanks mate. Appreciate it


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Diet on point again today, legs are getting more sore as the day goes on, got an hour of cardio tonight then chest and shoulders tomorrow. Looking forward to getting in there tomorrow....


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

know how you feel concerning legs but its a nice feeling. Chest and shoulders - sounds a very taxing session?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Loving the post on "DOMS!" haha

At first it's strange gaugin what weights to use for the reps mate but you'll get used to it quick. Just keep that little note book at the side of you and beat it each time!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> Loving the post on "DOMS!" haha
> 
> At first it's strange gaugin what weights to use for the reps mate but you'll get used to it quick. Just keep that little note book at the side of you and beat it each time!


Thanks mate. Early days but I'll get there. If I can achieve half of what you have I'll be happy. I aim to get those results to. Im in it for the long haul, reading your journal has inspired me


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> know how you feel concerning legs but its a nice feeling. Chest and shoulders - sounds a very taxing session?


Can't wait to hit chest and shoulders. Yea legs are a killer but we enjoy the pain don't we!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep going strong buddy


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Keep going strong buddy


Cheers mate. How you getting on?


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Diet on point. Did an hour cardio tonight. Legs are seriously sore. Ar$e is killing me...think that's down to the lunges! Chest and shoulders tomorrow, gonna give it some hell....


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Another Alpha protege! Good luck pal


Whats this Team Aplha thing? seen it posted a few times


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Whats this Team Aplha thing? seen it posted a few times


team alpha - ultimate in change if your willing to put 110% in to your training and diet under the guidance of dutch scott.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Legs...haven't had doms like this since...........nope, haven't had doms like this!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Growth will follow I guarantee my results


I've got faith in what your telling me to do. Get me some arms like in your avi and I'll be happy!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Got chest and shoulders tonight, woke up with the beginnings of a cold but not gonna let that stop me from playing with the big dumbells!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

SMASH IT :thumb:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Got chest and shoulders tonight, woke up with the beginnings of a cold but not gonna let that stop me from playing with the big dumbells!


get some vit c in you, hows the leg doms - my legs are still ****ed from tuesday.

- - - Updated - - -



Shorty29 said:


> Got chest and shoulders tonight, woke up with the beginnings of a cold but not gonna let that stop me from playing with the big dumbells!


get some vit c in you, hows the leg doms - my legs are still ****ed from tuesday.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> get some vit c in you, hows the leg doms - my legs are still ****ed from tuesday.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> get some vit c in you, hows the leg doms - my legs are still ****ed from tuesday.


Mate..so sore. Calfs are now killing me. Taking plenty of vit c. Chest and shoulders tonight and it smashed me rather than me smashing it! Had plyometric push ups at the end. 5 x 5. Did 1 x 5 was sick in my mouth, did another 2 x 5 and crawled out the gym a defeated man!! Will keep pushing it though. I'll win in the end!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Hahaha it's a marathon pal keep plugging away!


I'll keep saying that in my head next time I'm being sick! Ha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Its been covered before mate BEING SICK MAKES YOU ALPHA rock on :thumbup1:


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Its been covered before mate BEING SICK MAKES YOU ALPHA rock on :thumbup1:


You look pretty solid in the photos of you and rack. Hope alls going well


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Excuse me for being stupid but what's doms it's doing my head in reading it and not knowing


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

majormuscle said:


> Excuse me for being stupid but what's doms it's doing my head in reading it and not knowing


Delayed onset muscle soreness. Where you train on a Monday....on Tuesday your a bit sore.....Wednesday you wanna cry!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Had arms to train tonight, but had a really bad night last night. My son was up all night and I managed almost 3 hours sleep. Ummed and arred wether to train or rest. Spoke to scott and decided to rest then read a few posts which made me feel like a girl so decided to train......then didn't train!!! [email protected]!! Feel really fcuked so having a rest tonight and will train arms tomorrow. Tomorrow was meant to be cardio so I'll Push that to Sunday. First and last time I skip a session. Wish I had trained now but that's life. I'll make up for it tomorrow with a good arm session...positive note is diet has been bang on everyday


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Had arms to train tonight, but had a really bad night last night. My son was up all night and I managed almost 3 hours sleep. Ummed and arred wether to train or rest. Spoke to scott and decided to rest then read a few posts which made me feel like a girl so decided to train......then didn't train!!! [email protected]!! Feel really fcuked so having a rest tonight and will train arms tomorrow. Tomorrow was meant to be cardio so I'll Push that to Sunday. First and last time I skip a session. Wish I had trained now but that's life. I'll make up for it tomorrow with a good arm session...positive note is diet has been bang on everyday


7go hard toma

We all need a good rest here and there mate rest up and go hard tomorrow ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Smash it tmro big man, think of Scott and rack dragging there ****s through workouts and smashing pbs!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

reza85 said:


> 7go hard toma
> 
> We all need a good rest here and there mate rest up and go hard tomorrow ?


That's it mate, should be revitalised tomorrow. Then make up for it.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Smash it tmro big man, think of Scott and rack dragging there ****s through workouts and smashing pbs!


It was reading about you doing weighted close grip chins that made me think I should have just gone! Good work mate. I'll kick it's ar$e tomorrow.


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Delayed onset muscle soreness. Where you train on a Monday....on Tuesday your a bit sore.....Wednesday you wanna cry!


Ha oh right obvious now, thanks pal


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Had arms today. Felt a little rested from yesterday. First arm session of that volume I've done. What a pump! Arms felt like they were gonna explode! 10 sets bi's and tri's. Diet going well. Will send feedback over to Scott and see where we go next week. Very early days but can kinda see the beginnings of a body changing for the better already!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Had arms today. Felt a little rested from yesterday. First arm session of that volume I've done. What a pump! Arms felt like they were gonna explode! 10 sets bi's and tri's. Diet going well. Will send feedback over to Scott and see where we go next week. Very early days but can kinda see the beginnings of a body changing for the better already!


The more changes you see the more motivated you will become good job buddy


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Haven't posted in a couple of days. I started this journal with the best of intentions but am just not the biggest journal inputer going.....anyway gonna try and keep it updated when I can. Trained back for the second time on Monday and felt a lot more comfortable with the weight selection and improved on the last workout so that's good. Had legs yesterday and really trying to focus on beating the previous...had a great session, used a lot more weight and still got good reps. Diets going well so all is good so far....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well done buddy the start is the hardest so is nice to see you sticking to it


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> He stick to it and do so well can tell in his emails to me


Thanks man. I like that


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

reza85 said:


> well done buddy the start is the hardest so is nice to see you sticking to it


Thanks mate


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just completed an hours cardio. I'm now realising how much I used to skip cardio. Always found a reason why to 'leave it this time' have to say I quite enjoy it. Can be therapeutic stomping away with your iPod in your ears.

Chest and shoulders tomorrow. Aiming to again add more weight and still hit decent amount of reps.....looking forward to it


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll start to post some weights and reps of a few exercises soon. Might as well put them down here for all to see, should help me beat them..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea get your PB's down so we can see what your throwing around!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea get your PB's down so we can see what your throwing around!


Will do. Wanted to kinda get used to the new rep range first but I'll just start logging some so we can see if there's any progression


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

A few exercises, weights and reps:

Cross bench pullovers- 45kdb-10-9

Leg ext-105k-10

112k-11

119k(stack)-8-9

Leg press-240k + plate-9

280k + plate-7-5-5

(this is third in a tri set-normally stronger on this)

Flat dumbells press-55k db's-11

60k db's-8-4

Will update as I hopefully beat these


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Did chest, shoulder and a bit of tri's tonight.

Along with the flat db press I did flyes, lat raises, shoulder press, dips, push ups, tri press downs and plyo push ups. Plyo's done at the end when I'm spent...last time managed 3 x 5 and was sick. This time 5 x 5 and no sick....going in the right direction. Felt good tonight..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

DB bench is strong man, good progression volume wise !

- - - Updated - - -

DB bench is strong man, good progression volume wise !


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> DB bench is strong man, good progression volume wise !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> DB bench is strong man, good progression volume wise !


Yea getting used to more volume. Adapting quite quick, so looking to push on with the amount of weight now. What's the link to your journal?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

No idea how to do that stuff mate lol, its on the first page now "bad alans journal" after getting the name changed!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193875-bad-alans-journal.html

Lol that was easy there you go!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193875-bad-alans-journal.html
> 
> Lol that was easy there you go!


Ha. Cheers mate


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Arms worked tonight. 2nd week complete. It's been a good week with regards to progression. Upped all weights and got some good reps. Except bicep curls that is. I went to heavy the first time and cheated my way through (swinging the bar up and the old knee bounce) so tried to improve that tonight.

I've stuck to my diet for two weeks now and even tho it's early days I can definitely see an improvement already. That gives me good hopes for this....


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Heres some measurements I took at the start of this, two weeks ago:

Arms-17". Chest-45". Waist-41". Thigh-26.5"

I'll give it another week or so and measure again to see if there's any improvement.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

With all your hard work i'm sure it will be, Good luck


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Have cardio today and was up all night with a fever. Had to come to work too, so feel like sh!t but gonna push through and get it done regardless. Starting to struggle eating my morning omelette also. I have early starts so I'm eating it on the drive to work at 5.30. Was beginning to make me gag! So had a word with Scott and got a tasty and easier to stomach replacement. Good stuff.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

So training this week:

I'm adjusting to the higher volume and quite enjoying it to. Feels good when I get a proper pump in my muscles. Some lifts have been good and others need improving.

Doms have been so much better this week, I enjoy a bit of soreness, makes me feel like I've trained hard enough. The first weeks pain was intense, calfs especially. I want to re-read this post if I ever decide to have a little time off the gym so I can decide not to. Dont wanna go through that pain barrier again!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Diets good to, I used to feel bloated all the time but I don't anymore. I'm following Scott's diet so I'm not even sure of the macros and calories. I may work that out to see where I am. Will re- weigh soon to and document everything.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Exercises so far that are good:

Flat bench db is good. Feeling strong on that. I'm training shoulders after chest in same day so my shoulder weights haven't been that great as I'm spent by then. A while back I was pressing the 60k db's on seated shoulder press. No where near that at the moment but something to aim for.

Pull ups need a lot of work and I need to stop cheating on barbell curls. To much swinging and bouncing. I'm normally quite strong on leg press to but at the moment thats in a tri set so the weight is down. All to be worked on tho. I wanna try and concentrate on muscle contraction more to...things to think about......


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> It's about growing now! Training hard and progression! Few months ull be stronger but a lot bigger and leaner


I can see a slight change already. Definitely a bit leaner. Will send you feedback later. Enjoy your day


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

In the gym, just done 20 minutes cross trainer, 20 mins bike and now on recum bike for 20.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well earned day off today. Still have to work but straight home after and spend some time with my son. 8 months old and already my best mate...


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Played all afternoon with my son. Took step daughter to cinema. Nice to spend time with family....watched 'paranorman'..was pretty funny


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just got update. Looking to hit a smaller rep range so this week we're going to raise the weights. Looking forward to it. Short and powerful reps. Will log a few lifts as and when


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

So today we start a new phase


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Training back tonight. All is going well with diet and training, only thing that's slightly off is sleep..a few sleepless nights which makes it harder to get in the gym and really push on...but that's the joy of having a young baby. So looks like a bit of a pre workout stimulant then crack on


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good attitude, how olds the young'un? Just kick the Mrs and get her to do it lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jack3d, headphones on, power through workout (no talking) and get out.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Good attitude, how olds the young'un? Just kick the Mrs and get her to do it lol


He's 8 months...he's awesome just doesn't like to sleep!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Jack3d, headphones on, power through workout (no talking) and get out.


That's how I train most days mate..should be the only way to train!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Creatine, glutamine and bcaa's taken. 400mg caffeine taken...off to train back


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cable straight arm pull downs

55k-6-6

Cross bench pullovers

55kdb-7-6

Superset partial weighted chins with full chins

Weighted partials-15kdb-7-8

Full chins-5k plate-6

Body-6

1 arm dumbell rows

55kdb-11

137lbs-62.14kdb-9

Rear delt bent raises

20k-8-6-6

Felt fcuked when I came out


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Something I've learned tonight is I don't like taking caffeine. 1 x 200mg capsule is ok but 2 makes me crash a little while after.

This journal is a learning curve, so thats one lesson learnt...


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I took my first caffeine tabs pre work out today as it goes, ordered them a while back to my mums house but kept forgetting to pick them up. Felt rough as ar*e holes after my workout not sure if it can put down to them?


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

On the dumbell rows tonight I could have gone heavier.

Was aiming for 6 reps. The 137lb db tho is the biggest my gym has.

If I keep going well I reckon I'll be pressing them soon to.

Shame that once I get there I can't go on with that movement.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Matt*2010 said:


> I took my first caffeine tabs pre work out today as it goes, ordered them a while back to my mums house but kept forgetting to pick them up. Felt rough as ar*e holes after my workout not sure if it can put down to them?


It's a very good chance mate. I've taken a few pre workout supps and now caffeine capsules. Some pre workout supps I was fine with, one in particular made me feel depressed after I came out the gym, it lasted all night, was horrible. It's just your body crashing. I find 200mg caffeine is ok but more and I crash. All about learning what works for you. Which is why a journal like this is priceless. Something to go back on..


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow.....looks like I just became a silver member......a proud day!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Never got on with any pre workouts make me feel too sick, black coffee or sugarfree red bull for me. Like you said all about what suits you best !

- - - Updated - - -

Never got on with any pre workouts make me feel too sick, black coffee or sugarfree red bull for me. Like you said all about what suits you best !


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Never got on with any pre workouts make me feel too sick, black coffee or sugarfree red bull for me. Like you said all about what suits you best !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Never got on with any pre workouts make me feel too sick, black coffee or sugarfree red bull for me. Like you said all about what suits you best !


Some I've taken I felt fine with and think I had better workouts, one in particular used to fcuk me up after. It took me a while to realise that it was that. Just started feeling really depressed after working out! Not good. Don't use any now, as I said just a small dose of caffeine if I'm particularly fcuked.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Legs tomorrow, hopefully a better nights sleep so we can beat the book.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How did the sleep go mate, you ready to declair war on your legs


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> How did the sleep go mate, you ready to declair war on your legs


Better last night mate thanks. Will be good to go on legs tonight. Hopefully beat the book. How's your new bits coming along? I haven't been in your new journal much. I'll have to have a read.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm great with it mate, just keeping my head down, leaving ego in the car and gettin those weak points worked on. I'll try make my new journal as much fun as the last


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> I'm great with it mate, just keeping my head down, leaving ego in the car and gettin those weak points worked on. I'll try make my new journal as much fun as the last


Best of luck mate. Will keep up to date


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Hope this week is a welcome change mate


Enjoyed the last 2 weeks of something different but yea I like this weeks. Will take some measures and weight next week maybe.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> Enjoyed the last 2 weeks of something different but yea I like this weeks. Will take some measures and weight next week maybe.


Seeing how hard you have been working you will be pleasantly surprised

- - - Updated - - -



Shorty29 said:


> Enjoyed the last 2 weeks of something different but yea I like this weeks. Will take some measures and weight next week maybe.


Seeing how hard you have been working you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Tonight workout:

Legs (warm ups not included)

Tri set

Leg extentions -> leg press-> hack squats 4 x 6-8

119k(stack)+5k plate-12

119k(stack)+15k plate-9-8-6

Could have gone heavier but very hard to put more weight on this machine. Can't squeeze a 20 plate on so I tried balancing another 5 plate on with the 15 but it fell off onto my thumb mid set!

Hack-

55k a side-6-6-6

60k-3

Press-

300k+plate-6-6-6-6

Think with the safety of a spotter I could probably get a touch more out of this but I train alone.

Walking lunges 2x6-8

30kdb-6 total-6 total

Lying leg curls 5x5

50k(stack)+5 plate-5-5-5-3-2

Standing or seated calf raises 2 x 6-8

150k(stack)-10

150(stack)+15k plate-7

Pleased with workout, a few PBS in there and couldn't have worked much harder tonight.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Weighed myself tonight

Tues 18.09.12 I was

111.1kg- 244lbs 14.9oz-

17st 6.9lbs

tonight-

Tues 2.10.12

114.7kg-252lbs 3.9oz

18stone 0.87lbs

I feel leaner to so really pleased with it. Someone with a lot more knowledge than me will know how much of that is muscle/fat/water or two pairs of socks on!

I definitely feel slightly leaner than I was and can see muscles improving. Strengths going up so all in all I'm on the right track...


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Seeing how hard you have been working you will be pleasantly surprised
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Seeing how hard you have been working you will be pleasantly surprised


Thanks mate, feel its going really well. I wanna keep going and hopefully put some pics up again soon to see some improvement.. Doing this journal makes me push it harder I think...kinda no where to hide...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good workout that! Seems like its leg day for everyone think we should all bombard Scott with emails about how sadistic his leg workouts are, Im totally fuuuarked from mine. Awesome gain is it 2 week weigh in?


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Good workout that! Seems like its leg day for everyone think we should all bombard Scott with emails about how sadistic his leg workouts are, Im totally fuuuarked from mine. Awesome gain is it 2 week weigh in?


Yea 2 weeks mate. Really pleased. Feel a lot stronger too. I feel you on the leg workouts! You feel proper fcuked after dont you! Feels good tho to come out thinking you couldn't have done much more.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Mate awesome!
> 
> That's 8 lbs in two weeks and if u look leaner and feel fuller and r stronger then that's the goal mate!


Yea that's what we're going for. Some good progress. Now to push on


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bigger, fuller, leaner, stronger.............. Winner!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> Bigger, fuller, leaner, stronger.............. Winner!


Thanks mate...on the right track


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


What time you gonna be there mate, obviously I have to consider work but if I can, I'm there.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Its next Sunday, you work weekends mate?

- - - Updated - - -

Its next Sunday, you work weekends mate?


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Its next Sunday, you work weekends mate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Its next Sunday, you work weekends mate?


Yea 7 days mate.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Boooo, take a holiday big man !


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Boooo, take a holiday big man !


Ha...believe me I hear you! Won't be forever. Hopefully get down to the gym around work tho mate.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Right just finished cardio. Should have done an hour on the treadmill but did 45 mins instead. Can honestly say I've never felt so tired. Training and diet is sound, just other bits in life are wearing me out at the moment. Gonna have some dinner, get to bed and hopefully have a good session tomorrow.....already questioning wether I should have cut cardio short! maybe I'll do an extra 15 minutes on Saturdays cardio to make up for it.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

This weeks weigh in and weight gain is good news. Definitely look fuller in areas on my body although felt bloated most of today and not sure why..


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> This weeks weigh in and weight gain is good news. Definitely look fuller in areas on my body although felt bloated most of today and not sure why..


We all have off days mate, can't be an animal all the time!

Get a good nights sleep and you'll be flying tomorrow.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dezw said:


> We all have off days mate, can't be an animal all the time!
> 
> Get a good nights sleep and you'll be flying tomorrow.


That's it mate....tomorrow's a new day!


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

So chest and shoulders tonight. Went down a new gym and trained with dagman72. We decided for me to lead the way with the session which felt strange as he's in 10x better shape. Personally I felt really off tonight, all weights felt heavier and form wasn't great. Dagman72 on the other hand looked to me like he could easily compete if he wanted. Arms tomorrow, we'll see what happens then.....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Think of yesterdays sessions to motivate arms today mate

As for feelin off, you were in a new gym, new trainin partner and these can effect you big time. Smash arms and you'll feel stacks better


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> Think of yesterdays sessions to motivate arms today mate
> 
> As for feelin off, you were in a new gym, new trainin partner and these can effect you big time. Smash arms and you'll feel stacks better


Thanks mate. Your completely right. Funny how a different gym etc can throw you off so much


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's all tricks of the mind and the game we're in buddy. You see someone stronger, you think you're weak. You see someone leaner, you think you're fat. The scales go up a bit and the same reaction. I'm a little bloated today cos I had a few salty sauces over the last couple of days and I feel massive, it's all in my head. No way will any fat have gone on, it's just a tad of water. You just have to realise this and once you do it gets a bit easier


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shorty29 said:


> So chest and shoulders tonight. Went down a new gym and trained with dagman72. We decided for me to lead the way with the session which felt strange as he's in 10x better shape. Personally I felt really off tonight, all weights felt heavier and form wasn't great. Dagman72 on the other hand looked to me like he could easily compete if he wanted. Arms tomorrow, we'll see what happens then.....


Thanks for the compliment, getting there slowly but long way of what i want to look like. Enjoyed the workout last night (very different to the norm i do) but made me decide to go with scott once funds are available (thanks for the pm scott). Sorry that a new gym put you of your stride.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

RACK said:


> It's all tricks of the mind and the game we're in buddy. You see someone stronger, you think you're weak. You see someone leaner, you think you're fat. The scales go up a bit and the same reaction. I'm a little bloated today cos I had a few salty sauces over the last couple of days and I feel massive, it's all in my head. No way will any fat have gone on, it's just a tad of water. You just have to realise this and once you do it gets a bit easier


Thanks Rack. Sounds like a voice of reason.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, getting there slowly but long way of what i want to look like. Enjoyed the workout last night (very different to the norm i do) but made me decide to go with scott once funds are available (thanks for the pm scott). Sorry that a new gym put you of your stride.


Was good to workout, to be honest it's good to see other peoples levels. Gives you a clearer view of where you are and what you need to do. Hope you get what you want working with Scott.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

You look angry in your new avi mate is every thing ok ? lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

reza85 said:


> You look angry in your new avi mate is every thing ok ? lol


he's constipated :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi mate. I'm going to try and make it but I'll be working that weekend so it all depends on what time I can get away. I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi shorty, just to let you know the chap i introduced you to on thursday (rob) came second in his show.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Inch on arms already..................... god dayam!!!!!


----------

